# West Beach Hayling Island ban



## AndyC (Jul 31, 2018)

In case anyone wasn't aware, Havant Borough Council are to cease the long standing provision for motorhomes to stay overnight at the Beachlands West Beach Car Park on Hayling island.

More details here, including links to a petition to the Council, and a Facebook support group: Hayling Island Motorhome Overnight Parking to be Banned


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 31, 2018)

Don't they charge some exorbitant sum for the privilege of parking in this car park? I believe several fairly rowdy meets have taken place recently, with boasts of getting away without paying.


----------



## mikey (Jul 31, 2018)

*hayling island*

absolutely gutted love the plACE just signed petition looks like a lot of people i fighting this ban


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 1, 2018)

mikey said:


> absolutely gutted love the plACE just signed petition looks like a lot of people i fighting this ban



Yes.  I'm not all that familiar with facebook but I think you have to join the page to be able to see what is being said.   If we're interested in how people are approaching the council then I think it is worth joining even if just to see.

Se connecter a Facebook | Facebook

Getting local business involved and the press and television.  Lovely stuff.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 4, 2018)

The motorhomers who use the place are gettng stuck into a very reasonable resistance.

So far, they've involved the press, they've uncovered that the instigator of the ban is a powerful councillor (the Leader of the Council) whose house overlooks the car park, instigated petitions, had bumper stickers printed, been offered a meeting with senior council officals  ... and more.

They could do with support - even just by joing their facebook page at  Se connecter a Facebook | Facebook     Always helpful if they can point to a big number observing them.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 6, 2018)

*A Petition with a Difference*.

The people now campaigning to keep Hayling Island overnight parking are coming up with ideas -= and they're getting a response too.

One of them, Mark Bevan,  started a petition – which I signed because I always do if it is to do with the provision of aires.  This petition is different because it is a petition to the Caravan and Motorhome Club,   I'm not a member but I signed anyway.   Parking for Motorhomes similar to the French style of Aire de camping car | Campaigns by You

I've now received his email asking for more support and I think it's well worth reading and signing the petition if you see fit.


Dear friends,

Thank you for signing "Parking for Motorhomes similar to the French style of Aire de camping car" - this issue means a lot to me and I really appreciate your support. We are getting close to 2k signatures.

The more people who sign the petition, the more chance we have of winning the changes we all want to see. I'm emailing you to ask if you can go one step further and share the petition with your friends and family:

Posting the campaign on Facebook or Twitter only takes a second, but it will mean that hundreds of people see the petition and can join our movement. If you can email the link around as well, all the better - that will allow us to spread the word to people who don’t use social media too.

Don’t be afraid to say why this issue matters to you – people are more likely to offer their support if they understand why you care about it too.
Parking for Motorhomes similar to the French style of Aire de camping car | Campaigns by You 

Thank you for standing with me on this issue.

A few people have asked questions about me in various forum. Here are my personal thoughts on some of the questions.

(1) Am I a member of the club? Yes, I think I have been a member for 16 years or thereabouts, in that time I have been active on and off in my local centre and have served a period on the committee of my local centre.

(2) Have ever owned a caravan? Yes, before moving to a motorhome I owned caravans on and off for about 18 years and have owned six in that time.

(3) Why should the club pay for something exclusive to motorhome owners? I'm looking for the needs of Motorhome owners to be represented on an equal footing to those of caravan owners; I believe they are different and understand how unless you have owned both how this is may be difficult to understand.

*(4) Where is the club going to find all this land? I don't think it needs to. Almost every town and village in the UK has carparks, and these are often unused at night. These facilities could easily be turned into motorhomes parking. It would need to be enforced to stop long stays, but in this day and age with applications on smartphones like Ringo, it's not difficult. However, there needs to be a will to make it happen, a voice for the of motorhome community and someone big enough (like the club) to stand-up and have the battle. The petition is raising awareness of the motorhomers needs and asking the club who wants to be recognised as the caravan & motorhome club to be that voice.*

(5) What's all this about electric cars and tow vehicles? The UK government recently committed to banning the sale of new conventional cars by 2040. Think about the implications of towing a caravan with an electric car, not a hybrid but a fully electric car! Electric cars have a limited range, I know I drive one, towing a caravan would destroy the range. Yes, battery technology will change by 2040 but long range will come at a premium price, but I suspect there will be shorter range vehicles offering the majority of everyday drivers the best value for money. Vehicle sales to the majority of drivers, who don't own caravans, will impact the second-hand vehicle fleet, and as the average age of a car in the UK is ten years this will affect the availability of suitable tow vehicles.

(6) What's the business case for this? I have no idea, I believe if the club did listen to it's motorhome members it would have to look locations on a case by case basis.


Thanks fir reading my blurb

Mark


Their facebook page is well worth a read - but I think you have to join to see what's being said.  It's Interesting.

Se connecter a Facebook | Facebook


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Aug 19, 2018)

*Tickets given for overnighting on Hayling*

Hi all just a quick update on Hayling overnighting. As of the 13th August the overnight motorhome ban is now in place on all beaches on Hayling Island.

I was up early to have a go at fishing today Sunday 19th August.

All motorhomes that I passed on all the beach carparks had been ticketed during the night.

Be aware Hayling council doesn't like motorhomers.:danger::danger:


----------



## maureenandtom (Sep 10, 2018)

The Hayling Island Campaigners are putting up an excellent defence.   

The group has been successful in petitioning (I think some of us signed it?) the council and has achieved the offer of a five minute presentation will be followed by a sixteen minute debate by the full council.   The group is presently investigating the possibility of making their points with a powerpont presentation. 

I think the group has achieved great things and, for those interested in retaining parking spots their facebook page is well worth a visit.

Groupe public Saying NO to the ban on overnight parking on West Beach, Hayling Island. | Facebook


----------



## malagaoth (Sep 10, 2018)

Im silenced


----------



## Val54 (Sep 10, 2018)

maureenandtom said:


> The Hayling Island Campaigners are putting up an excellent defence.
> 
> The group has been successful in petitioning (I think some of us signed it?) the council and has achieved the offer of a five minute presentation will be followed by a sixteen minute debate by the full council.   The group is presently investigating the possibility of making their points with a powerpont presentation.
> 
> ...


----------



## maureenandtom (Sep 21, 2018)

*Portsmouth News *

Motor home owners set to take on Havant council’s overnight parking ban on Hayling Island  - The News


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck to all involved.
Ideal spot, even has black waste disposal.


----------



## maureenandtom (Sep 21, 2018)

The campaign group has produced a short video.


YouTube


----------



## maureenandtom (Sep 25, 2018)

The Hayling Island group are now approaching local business to see the effect the ban has had on them.  This is a video of their first.


YouTube


----------



## maureenandtom (Sep 28, 2018)

The petition to reinstate overnight parking was rejected.


Councillors reject petition to overturn Hayling Island overnight parking ban for motorhomes - The News

_"Cllr Bains, HBC’s cabinet lead for neighbourhoods, safety and enforcement said: ‘We are working hard to ensure West Beach, Hayling Island can be everything residents and visitors want it to be, but the safety of our customers is paramount and will not be compromised."_


----------



## malagaoth (Oct 17, 2018)

about 4000 signatures opposing the ban..........a tiny proportion of the countrys 220 000 motorhome owners

I read reports of up to 50 motorhomes packed tightly together posing a fire risk and also impeding access for the emergency services attending an incident (11am 7 May)

hard to imagine Havant council turning their noses up at collecting 50x£15 unless there is an actual problem


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 5, 2019)

*February 10th*

I just found this thread, and having looked on google earth, what a beautiful beautiful spot.
Shame they couldnt have let overnight stays carry on, with a provisio that vans park up 6 metres apart, even though as pointed out, beach huts are side by side with gas bottles and cooking facilities inside some of them
I take it they propose to fully enforce it now? Someone said it even has black waste point, whoever put that in had the foresight to see vans would frequent the area! 

I might go and park there for Friday and Saturday this weekend, and taking the £30 fine on the chin, its only twice the price of parking at the old £15 a night.

If twenty vans turned up, the councillor would at least realise what a spoil sport theyve been.

Maybe the inn on the beach would welcome some Buisness this time of year?


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 19, 2019)

*Ferryboat inn Hayling island*

I know it’s not west beach, but we stayed in the car park at the ferryboat inn last weekend,the landlady was fine with us staying, as we ate at her pub, I should have asked if it’s ok during the summer months.
Also, the inn on the beach has its own car park, where parking is free, but it was closed at 1145am so we trundled off down to the ferryboat.


----------

